# Can't access external SD from PC



## Yortman1 (May 21, 2012)

Hi, yortman1 here.
I have a galaxy sII skyrocket
version 2.3.6

In order to add music, movies, etc to my phone, i would plug it into my computer via usb, then hit the "connect usb" button on the phone. then two windows would pop up. One for a j disk and one for a k disk. I would hit "open folder to view files" I put all my stuff on the k disk because it had more space (like 29gb)
Recently, however, i just plugged in my phone, and only the j disk came up. I tried unmounting/mounting the sd card on the phone, and connecting/disconnecting the storage from my computer to no avail. 
What I Can do is access both of them from the phone itself, just not the computer. So after contemplating this, i have 2 main questions:
1.) Is this the best way of storing things on my phone?
and 2.) How to i access the other disk (which i believe is called the external SD) which has mysteriously stopped showing up?

Thanks for reading this, and as i am relatively new to android please correct any false assumptions i made.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you using kies? if not, that may be a better way to do what you want.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of phone?
if its a Samsung then you probably need to reinstall the drivers, and I'm not sure about your computer, but mine I have to plug my phone into the exact same usb port every time or else all it dos is charge.


----------



## Yortman1 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys i got it to work and i'm gonna try out the kies thing! Re-installing the drivers did the trick. Also enabling "usb debugging" or something


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Question, are you rooted or stock?


----------



## Yortman1 (May 21, 2012)

Just stock.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

If your stock then keep the driver you downloaded on your hard drive and every time it won;t connect reinstall the drivers, that's what I had to do on my computer. simply because every now and then for some reason they became useless, dunno why but they did, even after rooting mine the drivers on the computer STILL have to be reinstalled every now and then.


----------



## Yortman1 (May 21, 2012)

yeah i made sure not to totally delete it. thanks for the info


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your welcome, keeping the install prog is easy just do what I did make a folder name it phones and put all the different files in their own sub folder and keep them


----------

